# The NOT Hot Girl Thread!



## Wagimawr (Jun 27, 2008)

Strange vibes, why not, etc. Post not hot women here - you know the drill!

Let's start with our lone crossover from the counterpart thread:


JoyJoy said:


> *Jocelyn Wildenstein (wife of billionaire international art dealer Alec Wildenstein.) after $4 mil worth of plastic surgery:*


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 27, 2008)

I feel it wrong to post a contemporary picture of Bridget Bardot........


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2008)

How she got so much "Sex in the City" I'll never understand


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh please, there's more than three not hot women out there in the world!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh......you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Wants A Spanking For This......


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 27, 2008)

You fail the thread.

*sigh* do I have to do all the womanhating myself?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

The thread failed itself....now bends over...... :batting:


----------



## Spanky (Jun 27, 2008)

Did GEF say "spanking"??


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 27, 2008)

Say "no" to cam shows. :bow: 

View attachment ManmohanSinghR_468x623.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 27, 2008)

Fiiiiiiiiiine, I'll get things started!

Seriously ugly:




I mean, just look at the ringleader!




A face only a queen could love:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Did GEF say "spanking"??



Don't you worry hot boy.....I have plenty to go around.......











Happiness is a Dominant Woman
http://happinessisadominantwoman.blogspot.com/2007/03/soon-disciplinary-spanking.html


----------



## Spanky (Jun 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't you worry hot boy.....I have plenty to go around.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am glad you seem to be having a GREAT weekend already.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 27, 2008)

Madame President.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 27, 2008)

and while we're playing politics:


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly, on a regular basis, I don't think she's bad looking
but this picture is too disturbing not to be added


----------



## Spanky (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay, okay, Abe twernt no looker neithers. 

Mary Lincoln. 


HEY WAG!!! If I post Yoko Ono, you aren't gonna shoot me now are you?? How do you come down on the whole "Yoko, Beatles Break-up Conspiracy" anyway??


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 27, 2008)

Spanky said:


> HEY WAG!!! If I post Yoko Ono, you aren't gonna shoot me now are you?? How do you come down on the whole "Yoko, Beatles Break-up Conspiracy" anyway??


Blame Ringo.

oh, and free2be? If you think that's the worst pic of Amy, you're
not 




trying




hard 




enough


----------



## Crystal (Jun 27, 2008)

Well...now that you mention first ladies...

Eleanor was definitely nothing to look at.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Crystal (Jun 27, 2008)

Not a first lady...but definitely an ugly lady.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 27, 2008)

Winehouse will be dead before the year is over, and I won't care since I've not heard a note of her music.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 28, 2008)

seriously, never got it


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 28, 2008)

View attachment 44887


Just....no


----------



## tattooU (Jun 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>



:smitten: i LOVE you GEF! :bow:What an awesome contribution.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 28, 2008)

she looks almost like my girl crush from Bravo's series Workout.





CAMellie said:


> View attachment 44887
> 
> 
> Just....no


----------



## Littleghost (Jun 28, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Fiiiiiiiiiine, I'll get things started!
> 
> A face only a queen could love:



Or a Queen fan who misses his Freddy.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 28, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Winehouse will be dead before the year is over, and I won't care since I've not heard a note of her music.



Her album is quite good.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 28, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Not a first lady...but definitely an ugly lady.




Wow, that made me laugh. Thank you Crystal. That's too funny.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm really surprised that someone hasn't posted the obvious by now! 







*HOT? Not!*


----------



## moore2me (Jun 28, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Well...now that you mention first ladies...
> 
> Eleanor was definitely nothing to look at.



As far as first ladies go, IMHO Elenor Roosevelt was probably the best we have had. She saved a lot of people's lives during wars and the depression when she had to fill in (sometimes surrreptitiously) for her invalid husband. She had strong, almost Spartan character, she was came from a family mired in alcoholics but overcame her childhood and grew into a marvelous young woman. 

True, she was shy, but she was intelligent and had empathy for the poor and underpriviledged and was one of the first society women to actually spend time and personally work among the poor. When she married Theodore, she had to overlook him having an extramarital affair for the sake of his presidential career. She was an extremely valuable assest to our nation and when times got tough, she stepped up and shouldered the responsibilities that would have buried a frailier woman or even a weaker man. 

Elenor was pretty when she was young. But like the rest of us, old age did not grant her external beauty, but she did have internal beauty and grace, charm, prescence, and a regal bearing. She is one of the few women in history who I feel could have run our country and I would have felt safe sleeping at night knowing she was our "Master and Commander". This lady was the best of the best.


----------



## Crystal (Jun 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> As far as first ladies go, IMHO Elenor Roosevelt was probably the best we have had. She saved a lot of people's lives during wars and the depression when she had to fill in (sometimes surrreptitiously) for her invalid husband. She had strong, almost Spartan character, she was came from a family mired in alcoholics but overcame her childhood and grew into a marvelous young woman.
> 
> True, she was shy, but she was intelligent and had empathy for the poor and underpriviledged and was one of the first society women to actually spend time and personally work among the poor. When she married Theodore, she had to overlook him having an extramarital affair for the sake of his presidential career. She was an extremely valuable assest to our nation and when times got tough, she stepped up and shouldered the responsibilities that would have buried a frailier woman or even a weaker man.
> 
> Elenor was pretty when she was young. But like the rest of us, old age did not grant her external beauty, but she did have internal beauty and grace, charm, prescence, and a regal bearing. She is one of the few women in history who I feel could have run our country and I would have felt safe sleeping at night knowing she was our "Master and Commander". This lady was the best of the best.




I agree with everything you've said. 

Though, I never mentioned her ability to run our country in our time of need and her husband's physical inabilities. I, instead, mentioned she was nothing to look at...appropriate for this particular thread.

Never meant to offend anyone.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 28, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I agree with everything you've said.
> 
> Though, I never mentioned her ability to run our country in our time of need and her husband's physical inabilities. I, instead, mentioned she was nothing to look at...appropriate for this particular thread.
> 
> Never meant to offend anyone.



I wasn't offended Crystal. I just wanted to make sure the younger ladies here knew that Mrs. Roosevelt (altho being facially challenged) is in a whole 'nother league than the likes of Paris Hilton, Amy Winehouse & the other "bimbos" shown trotting around in various stages of undress. While Eleanor was alive she had a bunch of politcal satire cartoons make fun of her and her looks, so I'm sure she knew her weakness - I doubt it it really bothered her tho. She still stood toe to toe with world leaders and shook the hands of homeless men & women.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

Chimpi said:


>



lol! .......


the character is questionable ..... hehehe

but an actress (comedienne) plays Pat ... and you probably already knew this. 















:blink:


----------



## Suze (Jun 28, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Winehouse will be dead before the year is over, and I won't care since I've not heard a note of her music.



I don't think she cares if you care or not.


----------



## IndyRoger (Jun 28, 2008)

:eat2::smitten:


----------



## PeacefulGem (Jun 28, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> How she got so much "Sex in the City" I'll never understand





I could not agree more!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 28, 2008)

IndyRoger said:


> :eat2::smitten:



That reminds me...I should take up smoking again. *ponders*


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 28, 2008)

Both of these chicks are not hot at all 

View attachment ap_boy_george_071119_main.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The thread failed itself....now bends over...... :batting:


Threads can never fail, they can only be failed.
Oh, wait.





-Rusty


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 28, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I'm really surprised that someone hasn't posted the obvious by now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, she's ugly inside and out


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> <snipped>



Ohh, Caroline, those photos belong nowhere near this thread. I think I almost came. :blush:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 28, 2008)

IndyRoger said:


> :eat2::smitten:



Must be Poppeye the sailer's sister


----------



## Buffie (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's a before and after for the record books... 

Meth Makeover anyone? 

View attachment meth.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jun 28, 2008)

it's good being mean, isn't it?! 

View attachment don-imus.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jun 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> it's good being mean, isn't it?!



if she had done something about her roots, brows, and maybe put on some little color i bet she would have looked 10 times better, though.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 30, 2008)

You're a trip Susie!!! LOL


----------



## Buffie (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr. Buffie's pick for not hot chick...

The overrated Jennifer Aniston...

(He always refused to watch Friends with me and that always made me sad and I didn't know why he wouldn't watch cuz he would laugh if it heard it from the other room, but then he finally told me it was because Rachel made him throw up in his mouth. Now I understand.) 

View attachment jennifer_aniston_101707_02.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 30, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Fiiiiiiiiiine, I'll get things started!
> 
> Seriously ugly:
> 
> ...



WRONG! 

These girls are seriously foxy. I'm not kidding. I'd make out with any of those girls.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 30, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> seriously, never got it



That's why I don't go to the beach anymore.


----------



## SSBBW Shelly (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL This thread has me in stitches...So wrong in SO many ways!!


----------



## olwen (Jul 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't you worry hot boy.....I have plenty to go around.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, I think I love you now. I'm sooooo saving those.


----------



## mango (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 1, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> How she got so much "Sex in the City" I'll never understand



Oh see, I think she's quite pretty. That's why I don't like not hot threads, everyone is beautiful to someone. I get that its celebreties that are being posted here, but if it were regular everyday people that came to the thread and saw their pic posted here? There would be some hurt feelings over it. I know I'd be devastated if I checked the boards and found that someone found me ugly enough to post on a not hot thread.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Oh see, I think she's quite pretty. That's why I don't like not hot threads, everyone is beautiful to someone. I get that its celebreties that are being posted here, but if it were regular everyday people that came to the thread and saw their pic posted here? There would be some hurt feelings over it. I know I'd be devastated if I checked the boards and found that someone found me ugly enough to post on a not hot thread.


yeah..i was going to say that.. There are a lot of "not hot" sites that have a lot of beautiful fat women on them..it makes me sad really.. why debase dimensions by posting a beauty is skin deep picture thred??

xmer


----------



## Paquito (Jul 1, 2008)

Well it is an opinion thread, its purpose is nothing more than to have a little fun. For example, I don't agree with Jessica Alba being on this thread, but if the poster doen't think she's hot, then post away.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Well it is an opinion thread, its purpose is nothing more than to have a little fun. For example, I don't agree with Jessica Alba being on this thread, but if the poster doen't think she's hot, then post away.


if you think someone is hot then shout it from the rooftops!! As it creates positive energy.
If you think someone isnt hot then keep it to yourself cause it can cause hurt..
well thats the way i see it anyway..
If someone new came on here and posted a "not hot" thred that consisted of fat celebs would it be seen as just a little fun?? i dont think so!!

xmer


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 1, 2008)

We have a not hot boy thread, and now a not hot girl thread.

Complain on both, if you must.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> We have a not hot boy thread, and now a not hot girl thread.
> 
> Complain on both, if you must.


There is a "not hot boy" thred??
well i think thats a pile of energy sapping shit too.. show me where and i'll complain there too!
xmer


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> We have a not hot boy thread, and now a not hot girl thread.
> 
> Complain on both, if you must.



haven't seen the not hot boy thread, if I'd seen that one first I would have posted on there. The sex doesn't make a difference to me. Just wouldn't have been able to not post my opinion, now that I've done so I'll shut up. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42887

bumped to the top just for you  edit: and you.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42887
> 
> bumped to the top just for you  edit: and you.



LMAO! Shall I post my party pooper opinion on there too so that I don't seem like I'm just picking on the boys?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 1, 2008)

That's totally up to you, but you're welcome to start a "I'm the girl who hates the not hot girl thread" thread.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> That's totally up to you, but you're welcome to start a "I'm the girl who hates the not hot girl thread" thread.




oh no, I saw how the boy one went, I wont be starting that thread! I just wanted to add a different perspective that's all. Again, enjoy!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 1, 2008)

don't worry, I won't

*runs to the weight board for hot peekturz*


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm the hot girl who loves the hot boy who posted the not hot girl thred in responce to the not hot boy thred which i also hate but thats not to say i hate the hot girl who posted the not hot boy thred.. quite the contrary actually!

xmer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

*The heck with running for office, the only running Janet Reno should actually be doing is AWAY!*​


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *The heck with running for office, the only running Janet Reno should actually be doing is AWAY!*​


personally i dont care how my politicians look i just cafre about how they polit!
erm..it seems to be the way that if female politicians arnt glamour pussies they get totally slated..it doesnt seem to happen so much with thier male counterparts..


----------



## Paquito (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> That's totally up to you, but you're welcome to start a "I'm the girl who hates the not hot girl thread" thread.



You definetely should, I want a new thread to discuss the wonders of cheese


----------



## DenverBHM (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessica Biel......I don't get it! I think she is completely overrated. She looks like a younger, but less attractive, Faye Dunaway.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 1, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> You definetely should, I want a new thread to discuss the wonders of cheese



Well then, you should start one, and maybe I'll post there talking about bologna. 

everyone can add the little smiley at the end of their post if it makes them want to seem less like a smartass


Though in all honesty, me posting to this thread to say that I think its sad that we are posting pictures of people we find ugly is contributing to the thread. Maybe not in the way that you'd like but its contributing all the same. I also didn't stand around in high school and pick on the less popular kids or make fun of the nerds. Same difference, so if that's what floats your boat who am I to try and sink it?


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anyone mentioned Sarah Jessica Parker, Kristy McNichol and Molly Ringwald? Wayne Zitkus pointed out how unsexy SJP looks (she looks like an anorexic horse) and the board ripped him a new booty hole. Little did he know he should have waited for this thread to point out her witchy-like features.





Well here's three more we can add on to that list: 










Although Molly Ringwald looks VERY good now. She had some of the best, attractive, most convincing cosmetic surgery I've EVER seen recently.





Uma Thurman (right)


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 1, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Though in all honesty, me posting to this thread to say that I think its sad that we are posting pictures of people we find ugly is contributing to the thread.



Not ugly Ella....just not _hot_.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 1, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Not ugly Ella....just not _hot_.



ok. duly noted.
bowing out now :bow:


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 1, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> ok. duly noted.
> bowing out now :bow:



Naw...you're right Ella. The general criteria of the women in this thread does seem to be butt-ugliness. And I agree it's wrong to point that out--at least in regards to the celebs in this thread that don't act like spoiled psycho witches.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 1, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> seriously, never got it



HOW DARE YOU!!! lol

I would love to be Jessica Alba's boy toy...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 1, 2008)

DenverBHM said:


> Jessica Biel......I don't get it! I think she is completely overrated. She looks like a younger, but less attractive, Faye Dunaway.



How could you say that? She's totally babe-worthy in my opinion... as well as Molly Ringwald...

As for Uma Thurman, she was totally hot when she played Poison Ivy in that Batman movie...


----------



## Tooz (Jul 1, 2008)

Les Toil said:


>



See I think she's pretty here.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 1, 2008)

I am a huge fan of Amy Winehouse, but I have to admit that her looks... Damn! 

LOL 

View attachment ugly_girl.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jul 1, 2008)

mergirl said:


> I'm the hot girl who loves the hot boy who posted the not hot girl thred in responce to the not hot boy thred which i also hate but thats not to say i hate the hot girl who posted the not hot boy thred.. quite the contrary actually!
> 
> xmer



LOL That's a mouthful and then some. You're delightfully silly. 

If you wanted to add to it... you could have continued as follows...

"I'm the hot girl who loves the hot boy who posted the not hot girl thred in responce to the not hot boy thred which i also hate but thats not to say i hate the hot girl who posted the not hot boy thred in response to the i'm the guy who hates the hot boy thread which was coincidentally started by the same girl who started the original hot boy thread."

Head a-spinnin yet? 





I have actually seen my own pics posted on other boards where people have called me names and said negative things. Even on size positive boards I've gotten an eyeful because I has the fake boobies. Actually, several years ago on Dims a few shared their opinions of my silicones. Bahhhh whatever. I survived high school. Not much can be said to me now I haven't heard before. My opinion of myself isn't swayed by what other peeps think. 

We can't take ourselves too seriously and we can't take looks too seriously. That's my take on it anyway. 

No harm intended at all. I guess I have a bad habit of assuming everyone takes opinions with a grain of salt like I do. But that's a mistake on my part because some folks are more sensitive. Sincerely sorry for the sensitive ones. But as I said in the 'i hate the hot boy thread' thread, I can't/won't/don't expect others to tippy toe around when it comes to their opinions. Live out loud. Own it, whatever it is. Not always nice doesn't instantly equal malice. Sometimes not nice is just that... not nice.

I dunno. If it makes y'all feel better, I have a massive zit on the side of my jaw right now and it hurts like a motherfucker. Karma perhaps? LOL


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 1, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Oh see, I think she's quite pretty. That's why I don't like not hot threads, everyone is beautiful to someone. I get that its celebreties that are being posted here, but if it were regular everyday people that came to the thread and saw their pic posted here? There would be some hurt feelings over it. I know I'd be devastated if I checked the boards and found that someone found me ugly enough to post on a not hot thread.



Yeah, there's that. A lot of the "not hot" people look OK or even pretty to me.

And personally, not being much into corporate popular culture (don't watch TV or many current movies, even tho I do love cinema) I don't know who 3/4 of these people are anyway. I see the "hot/not hot" threads as a mainly harmless bit of fun for those who ARE into such things.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *The heck with running for office, the only running Janet Reno should actually be doing is AWAY!*​


Since Janet Reno suffers from Parkinson's disease, running may no longer be an option. I wish her all the best as she continues her fight.

Here's MY nominee for not hot - Ann Coulter. I think this woman is ugly through and through - her face and body are unappealing to me, and she spews hatred and venom whenever she speaks.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 2, 2008)

Can't we post ugly guys?  I know of a guy that is sure to "shock" everybody LOL I feel so mean calling people ugly, but oh well :blush: 

Here's another Amy pic


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 2, 2008)

Oops it didn't go.

So I'm going to add Nicole Richie in her anorexic days


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 2, 2008)

It baffles me that so many people think Sarah Jessica Parker is so unattractive. I think she is the most adorable thing ever!!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2008)

Buffie said:


> LOL That's a mouthful and then some. You're delightfully silly.
> 
> If you wanted to add to it... you could have continued as follows...
> 
> ...


lmao,.. yes that was mouthful indeed.. my brain is moosh!
yeah i was just saying..(and i have been told i am way too sensitive).. it would be a shame if people were to stumble on sites saying that they were ugly.. I suppose after a while if you are told that often enough you might become desensitised to it especially if its backed up by people saying your hot.. like in the cases of sarah j parker etc.. but that wee politician woman.. its a shame.. 
hmm anyway..your boobies are lovely! (as i'm sure your told more often than not!) and see that big zit (oh lmao my freudian slip was tit but i noticed and put "zit" lol) on your face..it was most certainly the universe getting you!! Though i just got a big spot on my forehead..and ive done NOTHING to piss off the universe! well cept a few murders n such..nothing as bad as thred posting! lmao

xxmer


----------



## Paquito (Jul 2, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> everyone can add the little smiley at the end of their post if it makes them want to seem less like a smartass



Merely pointing out how it could parallel the "im the guy who hates the hot boy thread" thread was derailed


----------



## tattooU (Jul 2, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's MY nominee for not hot - Ann Coulter. I think this woman is ugly through and through - her face and body are unappealing to me, and she spews hatred and venom whenever she speaks.



Thank you for posting that Wayne. i felt the urge to, but couldn't bring myself to seek out her photo!


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 2, 2008)

Agggh! I know I said I'd stop contributing to this thread but I came across this pic of the Queen of Mean Leona Helmsley! I couldn't pass this up!


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's MY nominee for not hot - Ann Coulter. I think this woman is ugly through and through - her face and body are unappealing to me, and she spews hatred and venom whenever she speaks



I agree with the hatred and venom.
However, I think she has gorgeous hair.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 3, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Agggh! I know I said I'd stop contributing to this thread but I came across this pic of the Queen of Mean Leona Helmsley! I couldn't pass this up!



She's a fox! Kinda resembles Martin Landau. 

View attachment Poorly_fox.jpg


View attachment spkoenigvest1-2.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 3, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> It baffles me that so many people think Sarah Jessica Parker is so unattractive. I think she is the most adorable thing ever!!



I think we are going to need a team of sociologists to figure this one out. I am a rational man, but I have an almost atavistic grudge against SJP


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 3, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I think we are going to need a team of sociologists to figure this one out. I am a rational man, but I have an almost atavistic grudge against SJP


There seems to be no middle ground where Sarah Jessica Parker is concerned. Kinda like Howard Stern - where people generally either love or hate him, people either think SJP is cute or hideous.

(Put me in the "Hideous" column.....) *** ducking to avoid incoming rotten tomatoes ***


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 5, 2008)

Olga_NYC said:


> I am a huge fan of Amy Winehouse, but I have to admit that her looks... Damn!
> 
> LOL


 

I don't think that's Amy Winehouse


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 5, 2008)

Definitely not, but we got covered later with some Amy; there's plenty of her to go a....er...well...

>_>

<_<

*runs*


----------



## Chuggernut (Jul 5, 2008)

Joan Rivers


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree that this is a rather mean thread...so I guess that makes me a horrible person for posting to it.

But is anyone with me on the Courtney Love and all her scary plastic surgery? Her face seems to change completely from one month to the next, and not for the better...


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh, and since we're talking plastic surgery, one of the things that makes me shudder when walking around in LA is seeing very elderly women with huge extremely fake-looking breast implants...

The picture to which I've provided a link demonstrates why this trend is so very wrong -- but I warn you, click at your own peril...

http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/007613.html


----------



## Paquito (Jul 5, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Oh, and since we're talking plastic surgery, one of the things that makes me shudder when walking around in LA is seeing very elderly women with huge extremely fake-looking breast implants...
> 
> The picture to which I've provided a link demonstrates why this trend is so very wrong -- but I warn you, click at your own peril...
> 
> http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/007613.html



Oh Dear Baby Jesus

IT BURNS


----------



## Chuggernut (Jul 5, 2008)

Howzabout Priscilla Presley?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 6, 2008)

what, you kidding, she looks just like she did in 1967 OH WAIT

seriously. just get old. you outlived THE KING. you've earned the right to age gracefully!


----------



## olwen (Jul 6, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Oh, and since we're talking plastic surgery, one of the things that makes me shudder when walking around in LA is seeing very elderly women with huge extremely fake-looking breast implants...
> 
> The picture to which I've provided a link demonstrates why this trend is so very wrong -- but I warn you, click at your own peril...
> 
> http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/007613.html



What grosses me out more than anything are overplumped collagen filled lips. It just freaks me out. There is a full lip threshold, yet some people feel like lips can never be too full, but yes, yes they can. I don't have a pic to show because then I'd have to look at one. Yikes.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 7, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Oh, and since we're talking plastic surgery, one of the things that makes me shudder when walking around in LA is seeing very elderly women with huge extremely fake-looking breast implants...
> 
> The picture to which I've provided a link demonstrates why this trend is so very wrong -- but I warn you, click at your own peril...
> 
> http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/007613.html




The really bad thing is there are people out there who tell her "You look sexy." When will it end?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 7, 2008)

Chuggernut said:


> Howzabout Priscilla Presley?




View attachment l_fbb58cf6edd3d4612719c6ef714b4e16.jpg



Mate what is wrong with Priscilla Presley? Here I am on the far left lookin all Priscilla! That Boofy hair!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2008)

May I introduce you to Ms. Reid?
Shes gotta be on what, her 4th liver by now?


----------



## LalaCity (Jul 8, 2008)

Donatella Versace...

She seriously needs to stop with the collagen lip injections.


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been waiting for a thread like this my whole life....

Stars with and without makeup..my favorite lol


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 8, 2008)

The ones that are the most ugly...eva longoria and jen lopez...GOSHHHHHHHhh their so pretty WITH it and then without it


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 8, 2008)

Austin Powers said it best... 

View attachment donatella-versace-07.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 8, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> The ones that are the most ugly...eva longoria and jen lopez...GOSHHHHHHHhh their so pretty WITH it and then without it



I think they are two of the most pretty. Different strokes, I guess. 

This thread bugs me, especially the make-up/no make-up post. I'm sure we're all thankful assholes with cameras aren't waiting in the shadows to snap a photo of us at our most unflattering moments. It's the trade off for celebrity status, as is being picked apart in forums like this. I'm glad it's not me. 

Somehow it's easier to laugh and cringe at the people who've made themselves ugly through plastic surgery addiction but I still feel sorry for them on some levels and wonder what got them to this point. Sure for some it's just vanity, but you're laughed at and unemployed if you grow old naturally it seems, particularly if you're female in Hollywood. Thank God for the exceptions.

Hijacking briefly to offer some photos of women whose inner beauty radiates to the outside who, work done or not, could offer lessons on growing old gracefully to the rest of us.

Meryl Streep





Look! Jamie Lee has wrinkles around her eyes. :wubu:





Helen Mirren. Hello, Sexy.





Maya Angelou:





Jane Alexander:





Joanne Woodward (50+ years of coming home to Paul Newman had to play some part in her natural beauty glow):





Ruby Dee:





Last but not least, representing the middle-aged, fat-is-sexy girls, Dawn French:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 8, 2008)

You know TFG, I have been thinking the exact same thing about this thread. I just can't pick somebody apart due to the way they look. I would hate to be called ugly in such a meanspirited way.
Sorry, but I just prefer to focus on the beauty in life in all its forms and not the negative.


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmmm I guess it's okay that people have different opinions..
I think the makeup/no makeup is the best because you can see that "STARS" that people IDOLIZE are just like everybody else  its my favorite 
I like seeing that the celebrities are normal  even if they are ugly....

There are pretty ones without makeup..Beyonce , miley cyrus for two off the top of my head
but since this is the NOT HOT girl thread..then this doesn't matter


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 8, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You know TFG, I have been thinking the exact same thing about this thread. I just can't pick somebody apart due to the way they look. I would hate to be called ugly in such a meanspirited way.
> Sorry, but I just prefer to focus on the beauty in life in all its forms and not the negative.



Hiya Susannah. I think the cruxt of this thread is shining a light on the loonies in Hollywood that butcher their faces up for youth and blow their lips and boobs up with harmful substances to look like Bratz dolls. It really is a sick commentary that soooo many people in Plastic Town USA are walking around looking like something out of a horror film and convincing themselves that they look "fabbbbbbulous". There's not too many people here in this thread that are downing people because of their god-given looks (i mean, there are some. Present company included I'm embarrassed to say). I'm personally much more attracted to the older women that DIDN'T opt for excessive nipping and tucking.


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 8, 2008)

Dawn French looks like a big paula abdul to me..shes very beautiful:wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 8, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> The ones that are the most ugly...eva longoria and jen lopez...GOSHHHHHHHhh their so pretty WITH it and then without it



Actually, I thought that out of all those makeup-less stars, the three that stood up best to the test were Jennifer Lopez, Eva Longoria and Cameron Diaz. With so many of the others, the makeup is clearly what gives their faces that star look, while Diaz, Lopez and Longoria all seem to have good pretty bone structure. The others just don't hold up well without the mask, you know?

Although... let's face it: Anyone can take a bad picture from the wrong angle or on a bad day.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 8, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I think they are two of the most pretty. Different strokes, I guess.
> 
> This thread bugs me, especially the make-up/no make-up post. I'm sure we're all thankful assholes with cameras aren't waiting in the shadows to snap a photo of us at our most unflattering moments. It's the trade off for celebrity status, as is being picked apart in forums like this. I'm glad it's not me.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Katherine....the Queen of Grace


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Actually, I thought that out of all those makeup-less stars, the three that stood up best to the test were Jennifer Lopez, Eva Longoria and Cameron Diaz. With so many of the others, the makeup is clearly what gives their faces that star look, while Diaz, Lopez and Longoria all seem to have good pretty bone structure. The others just don't hold up well without the mask, you know?
> 
> Although... let's face it: Anyone can take a bad picture from the wrong angle or on a bad day.




I guess thats what opinions are for ehhh? and yes everybody has bad pics..I have alot myself


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 8, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 45477
> 
> 
> 
> Mate what is wrong with Priscilla Presley? Here I am on the far left lookin all Priscilla! That Boofy hair!



She's a Scientologist.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 8, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> Dawn French looks like a big paula abdul to me..shes very beautiful:wubu:



Lol, you are right, she does!


----------



## Suze (Jul 8, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> Dawn French looks like a big paula abdul to me..shes very beautiful:wubu:



i always thought she looked like a fat Catherine Zeta Jones.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 9, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I guess thats what opinions are for ehhh? and yes everybody has bad pics..I have alot myself



Come again? What are opinions for? Did I miss something?


----------



## Buffie (Jul 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Come again? What are opinions for? Did I miss something?



Ohh! I think I know the answer to this one!

Opinions are for assholes because no one thinks theirs... uhh.. wait... no.

Everyone has a belly button and it's for an opinion... :doh: ... that's not it either.

tic tic tic

If it weren't for opinions... uhh. Uhmmm... :blush:

Opinions! The Other White Meat.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 9, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Opinions! The Other White Meat.



This one has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

^O pinion.

:blush:


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 9, 2008)

Chimpi, I'd tell you you have a nice rack, but...

All I see is 'pinions!


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Fascinita (Jul 9, 2008)

Now that's a rack! <whistling>


----------



## Half Full (Jul 9, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I've been waiting for a thread like this my whole life....
> 
> Stars with and without makeup..my favorite lol



Some of these pics are truly frightening! 

I just wish every young girl who berates herself emotionally and physically for "not being perfect" could see these!


----------



## furious styles (Jul 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Now that's a rack! <whistling>








Now that's Iraq! <whistling>


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

excuse me but whistling is against my religion

*stones*

that was fun, maaaaaaaaaaaan *toke*


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 9, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> excuse me but whistling is against my religion
> 
> *stones*
> 
> that was fun, maaaaaaaaaaaan *toke*



This thread is turning out to be a lot more pun than I expected.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay Maria Shriver just grosses me out. She reminds me of Skelator from He-Man 

View attachment 1005_shriver_pcn.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> Now that's Iraq! <whistling>


I'm in Iraq.
I am in Iiiirelaaand.

-Rusty


----------



## Half Full (Jul 10, 2008)

What is she doing? Picking her teeth with a business card? Klassy with a Kapitol K!!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 10, 2008)

Half Full said:


> What is she doing? Picking her teeth with a business card? Klassy with a Kapitol K!!



Yeah there's a bunch of photos of her picking her teeth..lol..


----------

